# Freezing mashed potatoes



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you freeze mashed potatoes and how do you freeze the potatoes?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I’m sure they would technically freeze, but I can’t imagine that when you thawed and reheated them for service they would be any good. Once potatoes are cooked and cooled, the starch gelatinizes and makes them gluey. 

Better to make daily—you’re guests will thank you. Leftover mash can often be turned into things like soup (potato/leek, baked potato, chowder base, etc)


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Make mashed potato patties and fry them up for Breakfast.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If you find yourself with too many potatoes you can peel them and store them in cold water in the fridge for a few days. Change the water daily.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Marip,
Try this:
Make a seasoned puree, well dried, without milk, eggs, butter or oil,
do not overwork the puree to avoid it becoming sticky,
dress (hot) with a piping bag (like croquettes)
sprinkle with potato starch
freeze quickly, 
store
take out the portions as needed,
use as fresh
finish with milk, eggs, butter or oil.


whole raw potatoes can't be freezed
whish you all the best


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

thomas fontaine said:


> do not overwork the puree to avoid it becoming sticky


I think, this makes sense: 
_28. *Your mashed potatoes are gluey* __ 
Next time, watch the cooking time and drain well.
Gluey mashed potatoes are more than just unfortunate-they're usually a lost cause. Overcooked or insufficiently drained potatoes can become sticky, as can the wrong kind of potato. But the main problem is overworked spuds. The science is simple: Boiled potatoes develop swollen starch cells. When ruptured during mashing, the cells release starch. The more cells are ruptured, the gummier the mashed potatoes. So if you use an electric mixer or food processor to mash your potatoes, you'll probably beat them mercilessly and end up with wallpaper paste. Instead, use a potato masher, or even better, pass the potatoes through a ricer or food mill before mixing them with butter and hot milk-these devices are gentler on the starch cells, and they'll also prevent lumps._
_Low-starch (or waxy) red potatoes hold their shape well after boiling, so they require more effort to mash. Hence, you're likely to overwork them. Try mashing them just partway, as in our Herbed Smashed Potatoes. By contrast, high-starch (mealy or floury) baking potatoes, also called russets, break down more readily, yielding light and fluffy mashed potatoes (or, with a little more milk and butter, smooth and creamy)._
https://www.cookinglight.com/cooking-101/techniques/cooking-questions-tips?slide=137719#137719


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

marip said:


> Can you freeze mashed potatoes and how do you freeze the potatoes?


Yes, you can freeze mashed potatoes. But, the real question is why would you want to?


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

What about pre-making stuffed, fried mashed potato balls? Shape and freeze, then bread and fry when ordered? Would one make the mashed potatoes as one regulary does; butter, cream, etc?


----------

